# Continuous variable transmission question



## billfishboy (Feb 29, 2012)

My transmission seems to lug a bit at slower speeds and RPMs, thus requiring either shifting down (with button) or more gas (accelerator). Are the CVTs programmable such that the ratios can be electronically re-set to be more responsive?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Even if there is no illumination of the "MIL," you should still get it checked for stored transmission trouble codes. There were a couple of TSB's on the CVT trans in the Murano. One in specific, NTB05-084a, refers to a lack of power on take off with a stored code of P0868 and no MIL, applying to 03-07 Muranos. If the TSB applies, it requires replacement of the valve body and reprogram of the TCM. The downside of this is that if you are not covered by a warranty, the valve body is likely to be expensive and you would likely need to go to a Nissan dealer to get the reprogramming done.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I thought I read somewhere that Nissan extended the warranty on those trans... or am I thinking of something else?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes, they did:

Nissan CVT Warranty Extension

Nissan has extended the Nissan New Vehicle Limited Warranty for the Continuously Variable Transmission (CVT) to 10 years/120,000 miles (whichever occurs first) for CVT transmission repairs, replacement, and related towing on all 2003-2010 model year Nissan vehicles equipped with the CVT. The remainder of the powertrain warranty coverage for components other than the CVT transmission remains unchanged. All other warranty terms, limitations and conditions otherwise apply.

Please note that this is not a safety recall, and there are no safety issues relating to your Continuously Variable Transmission.


----------

